# فيديو جديد عن علم طبقات الارض ( الاستراتغرافيا) Stratigraphy



## aidsami (20 مايو 2012)

*فيديو جديد عن علم طبقات الارض ( الاستراتغرافيا)*
* Stratigraphy*​​​

*اللغة: الانجليزية

المدة: 2.56 دقيقة

الحجم: 5.11 MO*









للتحميل و المشاهدة اتبع الرابط أدناه


اظغط هنا

في الصفحة التي تظهر
اظغط علي مستطيل تخطي الاعلان
اللذي يظهر مكان ال 0 بعد العد التنازلي
في أعلى الصفحة


بالتوفيق
​ 
 
​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 مايو 2012)

http://www.filesin.com/25746224096/download.html


----------



## aidsami (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا للمشرف على المساهمة الكريمة


تعليمات حول التحميل:​
- مستعملي IDMAN يجب تعطيله

- لاتقلق ان كان الكود الواجب ادخاله غير واضح -تستطيع تغييره و الخطأ في حرف واحد مقبول-

*صعوبة في التحميل: شاهد الفيديو التالي:
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVEBvzRRGD0


----------



## saimoh76 (24 مايو 2012)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## aidsami (25 مايو 2012)

شكرااا للكرور العطر


----------

